# good friday salmon



## aussie84 (Apr 21, 2011)

g'day

it is good friday today and iam going to smoke up a 1.75kg atlantic salmon.  so far i have marinated it over night and patted it dry, did not rinse.  it is now sitting around to tackyfy up before i use one of my toys on it, dunno which one yet.

the marinade was.

a lot of honey lathered over

a couple of kaffer lime leaves very finely sliced

cracked black peppper

garlic powder

splash of tabasco

and whole bottle of "au wines" off dry riesling

here are some photos, more as the project progresses.














as you can see, there is still pepper and stuff on it, i did not rinse on the taking out of the fridge.  those flavours are tooo good to wash out.

more soon

kevin


----------



## les3176 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sounds good!!!....can't wait to see the end pics of this!!!!


----------



## fife (Apr 21, 2011)

YEP sounds good to me also bring on the pix


----------



## fpnmf (Apr 21, 2011)

Nice big hunk of fish!!!

  Craig


----------



## aussie84 (Apr 21, 2011)

'K

the boring bit, sparking up the lump charcoal and methodizing the WSM.

now, i had no wood chunks, fortunatly i have some alder pellets which are of the TRAEGER kind. i made 2 pouches about 1/3 cup each, with a couple of holes punched in them. i am holding these out untill i am ready to put the salmon in. ( want lots of smoke )

photos

Australian red gum lump charcoal







just the one chiminey load







the parcel and the pellets







now just waiting for the temp to drop to 225 or so..

more to follow

kevin


----------



## aussie84 (Apr 21, 2011)

'K

i have not used any rub, i am going to let the flavours of the marinade and the smoke carry this through.

more photos.













perfect smoke from 2 pouches of pellets each only 1/3 cup.  20mins in and still a nice almost can see flow.













i will leave you alone for a while, going to let the WSM do it's magic for 1.5hrs or so

kevin


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 22, 2011)

I love smoked salmon, can't wait to see yours when it's done.


----------



## aussie84 (Apr 22, 2011)

sorry to leave my post and not finish this 'till now.  went down the river to fish for some cod and yellow belly, put a couple of pots down, and while i was there we forgot our worries and the salmon and kicked back and enjoyed fishing with your mates to the truest tradition.  thankfully the wife was on board and she did the last few photos.

the smoke got no thicker than that which is in the photos, we had to put a couple more pouches on, which i made up before leaving my post.  the flavour was pretty good, we could taste the wine and honey with the kiss of the smoke.  the smoke was not as dominate as usual, but i think i like it better with just this kiss.

photos







it slid off the mat with no worries.













doing some quail and pheasent on monday, will try to focus fully on this project, but you never now.

kevin


----------



## uncle_lar (Apr 22, 2011)

That is some really wonderful Salmon  my Friend!

Good Job!


----------



## roller (Apr 22, 2011)

Looks great. Its been awhile since I have had fresh caught salmon.


----------



## thebarbequeen (Apr 22, 2011)

VERY NICE!! and what a great wife!  Cheers 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!


----------



## meateater (Apr 23, 2011)

That looks awesome. I had to google the kaffer lime leaves as I wasn't familiar with that. I think I know where to get some. :)


----------



## aussie84 (Apr 23, 2011)

meateater,

if you cannot find kaffer lime leaves, bay leaves will do fine.

kevin


----------

